# Kleiner Raubfisch gesucht



## patty4 (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Ich lese mich nun schon seit letztem Jahr durch die __ Raubfische-und-zuviele-Fische- Freds - bin aber immer noch unschlüssig.

Problem: Ich habe Bitterlinge und Goldelritzen ( die werden ausgewachsen so 6-10 cm lang) - diese möchte ich gerne behalten.

Ich habe aber viel zu viel Fischbrut von den Rotfedern - und obwohl schon jetzt viel zu viele Fische im Teich sind, gibt es schon wieder neue Brut mit 1-2 cm Länge...

Ich suche also was, was nur die kleine Fischbrut mit 1-2 cm Länge frisst - aber meine "großen" Fische (mit 6 cm Länge) nicht anbeisst oder jagt...

Gibt es denn keine kleinen Raubfische? Bekannte von mir in Spanien haben "Zahnkarpfen" im Teich - das hätte genau die richtige Größe, ist aber wohl nicht winterfest bei uns in Deutschland...

Wärmebedürftige Arten kann ich nicht nehmen ( nur 1m Wassertiefe) und auch nichts was "buddelt" (Sand-Lehm-Substrat). Hat vielleicht irgendwer noch eine andere Idee für mich?

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Antworten!

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## laolamia (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Raubfisch gesucht*

Hallo!

ich hatte __ sonnenbarsche und 2 flussbarsche zur geburtenkontrolle- hat nichts gebracht!
durch meine bloedheit und dden strengen winter hab ich keine fische mehr.... so war der teich auch geplannt.

soviele __ molche, froesche, kaulquappen und __ libellen wie in diesem jahr hatte ich nochh nie.
fuer mich steht fest: der teich bleibt jetzt natur, wer kommt der kommt wer geht der geht.

mahlzeit
lao


----------



## Buffo Buffo (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Raubfisch gesucht*

Hallo Patrizia,
mit  Sonnenbarschen, dem Lepomis gibbosus, als Fressfeind, habe ich keine gute Erfahrung gemacht: Die 6 Stück haben sich wie die Karnickel vermehrt, die Fischbrut haben sie vernichtet, aber auch alles andere, was ins Maul passt.


> Gibt es denn keine kleinen __ Raubfische? Bekannte von mir in Spanien haben "Zahnkarpfen" im Teich - das hätte genau die richtige Größe, ist aber wohl nicht winterfest bei uns in Deutschland...
> 
> Wärmebedürftige Arten kann ich nicht nehmen und auch nichts was "buddelt" (Sand-Lehm-Substrat). Hat vielleicht irgendwer noch eine andere Idee für mich?


Scheibenbarsche (Ennneacanthus chaetondon)  kann man auch im Winter im Teich halten. Die werden selbst nur etwa 10 cm groß und buddeln nicht. Wirkliche Erfahrung, ob sie Fischbrut erfolgreich dezimieren oder ob die sich nun auch stark vermehren hab ich nicht.
(Bei mir kommt auch ohne die __ Barsche keine Fischbrut durch und die Barsche sind erst dieses Jahr eingezogen )


> ( nur 1m Wassertiefe)


 hm, das ist überhaupt etwas kritisch..., aber wenn deine andern Fische das packen, könnte das die Scheibenbarsche auch tun....
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Schuppenhocker (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Raubfisch gesucht*

Ich habe mir gestern auch einen Sonnenbarsch gefangen, ähm organisiert und in meinem Teich eingesetzt.
Im moment lässt er meinen ungewollten Goldfischnachwuchs in Ruhe, die sind aber auch schon 3-4 cm groß.
Bin nun mal gespannt wie sich das ganze entwickelt. Sollte weiterhin Nachwuchs kommen werde ich mir halt eine etwas größere Barschart organisieren.


----------



## watschl (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Raubfisch gesucht*

Hallo Patrizia,

hatte mehr als 6 Jahre einen einzelnen Flussbarsch von anfangs 12cm und später ca.15cm Länge in meinem Teich. Die Geburtenkontrolle bei meinen Kois und Goldis hat während dieser Zeit hervorragend funktioniert. Leider - er war zum Schluß schon sehr zahm, und wohl zu nah am Teichrand - hat mein Kater Fritzi ihn erwischt und genüsslich verspeist...

Ce la vie - sagt man bei uns in Frankreich.

Hab mir vor ein paar Tagen einen "Neuen" geangelt und bin sicher, er tut es seinem Vorgänger nach.

Sonnige Grüße aus dem schönen Elsaß!

Wolfgang


----------



## Buffo Buffo (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Raubfisch gesucht*

[OT]Hi Markus, 


> Ich habe mir gestern auch einen Sonnenbarsch gefangen, ähm organisiert


einer kann sich ja nicht vermehren....
...du hast ihn gefangen? Wo? Habt ihr die auch schon in Schwimmseen, Angelseen?
Wir haben neben unserm Schwimmbaggersee einen Biotopbaggersee...mit Amphibientümpeln, schön renaturiert von den NaBu-Leuten hier.
Die größte Sorge des Gewasserwarts ist, das __ Sonnenbarsche, Ami-Krebse oder sonstige Tiere dort ausgewildert werden! Noch ist das hier nicht der Fall, ich frag mich gerade, wie lange noch?

Grüßle
Andrea[/OT]


----------



## patty4 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Raubfisch gesucht*

Hallo und Danke für die Antworten,

ich denke der Teich ist im Winter grade so "grenzwertig" bezüglich der Temperatur. D.h. die Rotfedern und Bitterlinge (und auch die Goldelritzen) überleben - jetzt schon das dritte Jahr.

Allerdings hatte mir der Fischhändler damals beim Erstbesatz zwei falsche Fische mit eingepackt - von denen sich später rausstellte, dass es wohl __ Graskarpfen waren (da waren sie schon im Teich und ließen sich trotz aller Mühe auch nicht mehr rausfischen). Und just diese beiden haben dann auch den ersten Winter nicht überlebt. Also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass wärmeliebendere Arten es in meinem Teich wohl nicht schaffen würden - weshalb ich dann vermutlich auch keinen Sonnenbarsch nehmen kann.

Nach der Information, die ich gefunden habe, sind Scheibenbarsche wohl auch nicht winterfest bei uns - zumindest sagen sie das hier: http://www.amtra.de/knh_TopTenD0204_D.html 

Ansonsten wäre das ein hübscher Fisch...

Über einen Flussbarsch hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht. Wenn der wirklich so langsam wächst, dann wäre das wohl eine gute Alternative. 

Kann noch jemand was darüber sagen, wie aggressiv Flussbarsche so gegen gleichgroße Fische sind? Greifen die auch Fische an, die eigentlich nicht ins Maul passen würden? Ich möchte schließlich nicht lauter Rotfedern mit Bisswunden haben...

Und wieviel Unruhe bringt sowas eigentlich in den Teich ( ich habe 12 m³ mit vielen Versteckmöglichkeiten)? Leben dann alle anderen Fische (auch gleichgroße) nur noch permanent in Angst und Schrecken???



Grüße
Patricia


----------



## patty4 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Raubfisch gesucht*



patty4 schrieb:


> H
> Kann noch jemand was darüber sagen, wie aggressiv Flussbarsche so gegen gleichgroße Fische sind? Greifen die auch Fische an, die eigentlich nicht ins Maul passen würden? Ich möchte schließlich nicht lauter Rotfedern mit Bisswunden haben...
> 
> Grüße
> Patricia



Ach ja... und ich würde natürlich auch gerne weiterhin die Seerosen düngen und pflegen können, ohne Angst um meine eigenen Finger haben zu müssen... 

Grüße
Patricia


----------



## shanana (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Raubfisch gesucht*

mhh nehm lieber eine fischreuse aus dem angelladen. ein flussbarsch wächst schnell und frisst auch größere fische.


----------



## patty4 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Raubfisch gesucht*

Also Abfischen muss ich da auf jeden Fall.

Denn wenn die "Kleinen" mit jetzt 2-5 cm Länge alle großwerden, dann ist kein Platz mehr im Teich... (ich schätze das auf weit über 100 Stück).

Allerdings löst das nicht das Problem mit weiterem Nachwuchs.

Trotz der hohen Fischdichte haben es ja auch dieses Jahr wieder neue Jungfische geschafft - ich habe schon 2-3 kleine Schwärme gesehen (1-2 cm Länge). Für meine Goldelritzen und Bitterlinge sind die wohl schon zu groß und die großen Rotfedern sind wohl doch echte "Friedfische" und fressen lieber die Pflanzen...

Soweit ich das sehe gibt es folgende Varianten (die alle nicht optimal sind):

- Heimischer __ Barsch - der aber vielleicht für tierisch Unruhe im Gewässer sorgt, und wenn er zu groß wird rausgefischt werden muss
- Exotischer Barsch - der aber über den Winter ins Aquarium müsste
- __ Goldorfe - evtl. ein kleiner Schwarm von 4-5 Tieren die sich dann möglicherweise auch wieder vermehren, oder doch ein Einzeltier
- Heimische Elritzen - für die ist glaube ich mein Teich im Sommer zu warm , außerdem habe ich keine Strömung und es ist auch fraglich wieviel Fischnachwuchs und bis zu welcher Größe die fressen...

Vielleicht mag noch jemand seine Erfahrung hierzu äußern... vielleicht lasse ich mich auch noch mal im Zoogeschäft beraten - die müssten ja zumindest wissen, was hier in unserer Gegend gehalten werden kann...

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## Susan (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Raubfisch gesucht*

Der gemeine Sonnenbarsch ist winterhart und verträgt Temperaturen bis 4 Grad gut aus...so wie andere Teichfische auch. Letztes Jahr hatte ich auch Einen drinnen und ich hatte keine Babys mehr. Allerdings ist er sehr Revierbezogen und da mein Teich nur 8000l hat und ich keine Versteckmöglichkeiten hatte, hat er schnell die anderen Fische verjagt ohne Grund. Du hast noch mehr Liter und auch Versteckmöglichkeiten, vielleicht sieht das dann ja schon wieder ganz anders aus und wenn dann würde ich nur Einen nehmen.


----------



## Schuppenhocker (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Raubfisch gesucht*

@Buffo Buffo

Die __ Sonnenbarsche gibt es bei uns in allen Angelteichen in der Umgebung.
Welche Unterarten dies dann im speziellen sind kann ich dir nicht sagen, denn normalerweise ist das keine Art die ich als Angler bevorzuge ( zu klein  ).


----------



## ffwnad (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Raubfisch gesucht*

Hallo

ich kann dir den __ Kaulbarsch empfehlen. der ist robust, wird nicht sehr gross ca. 15- 20 cm und frisst Insekten, Fischbrut und Fischlaich.
Also das was du suchst.

mfg  André


----------



## jenso (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Raubfisch gesucht*

Hallo,

bei mir im Teich treiben zwei __ Sonnenbarsche (Kürbiskern ca 10cm) ihr Unwesen. Sie sind putzige, neugierige, faule Kerlchen. Warum kleine schnelle Gründlinge jagen, wenn man die __ Fliegen nur von der Wasseroberfläche schnappen muss. Ich glaube die schwimmen nur mal zum Spaß hinterher. Gefressen wird aber etwas anderes. Wenn ich daran denke, welche Größe an __ Regenwurm sie im Frühjahr verputzen konnten, da dürfte ein __ Gründling mit 2cm ein Klacks sein. Ich möchte sie nicht missen, aber den Nachwuchs haben sie nicht im Griff.

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## patty4 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Raubfisch gesucht*

Hmmm. 

__ Kaulbarsch scheint wirklich zu passen. Habe das grade nochmal im Fischbuch nachgelesen - und dieser Fisch würde wohl gut zu meinem Teich passen.

Nun ist nur noch die Frage, wo man so einen herbekommt - scheint wohl nur über Angler zu gehen...

Im Fischfachgeschäft wurden mir übrigens __ Stichlinge (vermehren die sich nicht selber wie die Karnickel ???) oder Paradiesfische ( sind ja wohl überhaupt nicht winterhart) empfohlen.

Danke an Euch
Patricia


----------



## ffwnad (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Raubfisch gesucht*

Hallo

Also __ Stichlinge sind schlimmer wie Karnickel !!    
und nicht zu empfehlen.

mfg

andré


----------



## Ulli (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Raubfisch gesucht*

Hallo,

also ich hatte in meinem früheren Teich 2 __ Sonnenbarsche und die haben den Goldie-Nachwuchs über Jahre immer sicher im Griff gehabt    und sich selbst nicht vermehrt, waren dann wohl zwei Männchen  ??

Ausserdem sind die __ Barsche auch interessant zu beobachten - wenn jemand einen __ Barsch für meinen neuen Teich übrig hat und in der Nähe wohnt (siehe mein Profil), bitte einfach Bescheid geben... Ich würde ihn gerne adoptieren 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleiner Raubfisch gesucht*

Hallo Liebe Teichfreunde..

Also ihr zwei (Patty Und Ulli) Ich Hatte 7Jahre lang einen Köderfischteich in meinem Garten und auch IMMER Kleine Kaullbarsche(Sind gute köder für __ Aal/__ Zander/__ Hecht) in meinem Teich..

Vor Dreijahren habe ich daraus einen __ Goldfisch und Koi Teich Gemacht und mir Etwas Grössere __ Barsche Geangelt jetzt sind es 6 Kaullbarsche von ca 20-25cm..Die Jungs sind echte Künstler im Teich Fressen Alles An Fisch und Molchbrut weg was in ihren schlund passt...

Und seit dem habe ich Kein Problem mit dem Überlüssigen nachwuchs...

Ps.Komme Leider aus Dortmund sonst könnte ich euch zweien Barsche besorgen..Aber geht doch einfach mal in einen Angelladen bei euch und Fragt mal einen angestelten ob er euch Barsche angeln könnte...Wäre ein versuch wert..


----------

